# Fish Updates, 2/23



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

10" Juruense:









10" female Leopoldi:









9" male Leopoldi:









14" Silver Arowana (only has one eye):


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are sweet pics


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

awesome pics and fish









how did the aro lose and an eye and why is there a huge pipe in the tank


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pics the scales on that aro are amazing
dixon


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

nice aro


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> how did the aro lose and an eye and why is there a huge pipe in the tank


 I purchased the Aro like that at 2". Nobody wanted him so I felt bad. I figured he deserved a good home, considering that he would probably have died if I didn't take him.

The large pipe is a hiding place for a 4" Synodontis erupterus. My 5" Tiger Dat sometimes goes in there. My 14" Black Ghost Knife used to stay in there but he doesn't much anymore, so the Syondontis has taken it over.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

That is one NICE aro you have, gr8 job on him


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

dracofish said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > how did the aro lose and an eye and why is there a huge pipe in the tank
> ...


 your fish are truely the kings of the aquarium


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Draco, what are you using for filtration on that tank? How often do you do water changes?

what are you using for lighting?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Draco, what are you using for filtration on that tank? How often do you do water changes?
> 
> what are you using for lighting?


The tank is filtered by three Emp 400's. We perform 75% water changes twice a week. The lighting used is standard fluorescent bulbs that came with the fixtures. When I take pictures I put three strips on that tank.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Fantastic water... nothing in the world beats Fantastic water quality and nice Fish..

nice work.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i like the arrowana


----------

